# مطلوب كيميائيين خبرة في محطات تحلية المياة براتب 450 دينار -مصريين فقط



## فور للتعاقد (21 فبراير 2010)

مطلوب مهندسين مدني خبرة في العمل في الانشاءات وخبرة بالطرق للعمل بالكويت في كبري شركات المقاولات ومهندسي عمارة وكيميائين
مطلبو كيميائيين خبرة 3 سنوات في محطات تحلية المياة للعمل في المياة المعبأة في تركيب والاشراف علي شبكات التحلية براتب 450 دينار كويتي


راتب مهندس مدني خبرة 5 سنوات بالانشاءات 400 دينار كويتي مع توفير باق يالمزايا السكن والاقامة والاستقدام

راتب مهندس مدني خبرة في الطرق ستة سنوات براتب 420 دينار كويتي 

راتب مهندس معماري شغل تصاميم خبرات من سنة حتي 5 سنوات راتب 200 دينار حتي 400 دينار كويتي

للعمل في كبري شركات ( فيخرو للمقاولات والانشاءات )

للتفاصيل يرجي الاتصال علي الاستاذ / عمرو 0113324481
ارسال السير الذاتية 
[email protected]

شركة عباد الله لالحاق العمالة المصرية خارجيا
www.ebadellah.com
\


----------



## safieddin (22 فبراير 2010)

*مهندس كيميائى*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا مهندس كيميائى خبره سنتان فى البتروكيماويات 
مقيم بالكويت 
ارجوا منكم ارسال ايميل محطات التحليه بالكويت 
او ارقام الفاكس 
وشكرا


----------



## ابوهندية (2 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس زراعي متخصص في تحليل التربة والمياه متخرج سنة 1999 اشتغل في تركيب وصيانة محطات التحلية والميسرات و فلاتر معالجة المياه


----------



## ابو وريف (19 ديسمبر 2011)

عندي محطة تحليه انتجها في اليوم 75000 الف لتر هل ممكن ان يزيد الانتاج الى 400000 الف لتر


----------

